# Patience



## metal (Oct 25, 2012)

Sittin back and monitoring the board. Rain and warmth on the way. Couldn't be better. Working outside, I do have to say that some of the spots where the ground is in shade all day, is still somewhat frozen on the top surface, so my assessment of the situation is that we should be ready to go the last week of April. Common Rain! Get ready Jay! I feel it's gonna be a good year!


----------



## papa smurf (Mar 26, 2013)

I agree totally. Rule of thumb is.... Watch for dandelions in yards. Not along buildings or such. When Lilocs bloom. Usually I go with the Dandelion Theory. Once they are in yards till they go to seed is the season. I've gone with this for years now. Trust me.


----------



## shroomstalker (Oct 17, 2012)

Patience my arse!! I gonna pick something. Can't wait Metal. I am wishing for a great year for all.


----------



## metal (Oct 25, 2012)

How bout it Shroomstalker! "I Just don't wanna get bitch slapped by mother nature again this year.


----------



## jaybo (Oct 18, 2012)

The weather forecast is teasing us, for sure. I hope the rains don't pass us up. I got the garden beds turned up and planted my onions and garlic last weekend. Not sure if I wan't to get my potatoes in just yet. If the rains are too heavy they could go to rot before they sprout. I'll give it one more week. The cold-season garden activities help to keep the mind occupied until morchellas show up.


----------



## shroomstalker (Oct 17, 2012)

Raining in Lombard now.I welcome any rain we can get.Ground is nice and soaked.All those little spores are just a dancing. :lol: But after last year we know how fast it can dry out like a desert.I'm sure this year it will different.


----------



## jaybo (Oct 18, 2012)

Not much rain here in Chicago tonight, the real show is supposed to start Monday and run all week. I'm anxious, but patience is the name of the game for sure.


----------



## hudson27 (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi everyone! New to this site and new to central illinois. I went out today to scout some hunting spots. No signs yet but rain is on the way! Tomorrow is supposed to be in the low 70's so im going to go scout some more. I did notice cars parked on the side of a road on my way into work and i spotted a person with a mesh bag along the railroad...is it about the right time in central illinois for blacks?

Good luck everyone! 
Hudson


----------



## jaybo (Oct 18, 2012)

It sounds like the black morels are just getting started in southern Il., so It's more than likely too early in central Il.


----------



## morelmoocher (Nov 3, 2012)

Think its going to be a more traditional season this year, bring on the rain ... gettin the fever


----------



## metal (Oct 25, 2012)

Some warmer weather would be just fine about now. Sick of this 40's and 50's crap during the day and 30's at night around here in Cook/DuPage Co. Not too warm though, just some 60's for a week or two with more light rain is all i'm askin for. Oh wait, I said patience..... P a t i e n c e r u n n i n g t h i n.....M u s t s h r o o m.........


----------

